# Memory Card Virus?



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

i have a panasonic fz-20.
on display, numerous stored photos were flashing, sort of like my aol program.
i swear its a virus on the sandisk card.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Speedster
Can you be a little more descriptive of the 'flashing'. I am not on AOL, so I don't know what you mean.
I had a look at the camera and see that it is supplied with a CD. I presume that the software suppled on the CD has an Image Download Manager.

Some download managers incorporate a 'Slide Show' that can display the photos just downloaded.

Some (Canon ZoomBrowser EX V6.1.1.21) show the image thumbnail as it downloads...

Could it be that this is what you are observing?

How do you d/l or view the images on the card? By plugging the camera into the computer or removing the card from the camera and using a card reader?

If the latter, have you done a virus scan on the card?

As a point of interest, I always use a card reader to d/l the images. A card reader is usually far quicker. BUT I always format the card in the camera using the camera's format facilities.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Another thought - If it is on your camera's display thet the images are flashing, do you have another card to take some test photos. I does that have the same effect?

Try swithing the camera off and then drop the battery out for a couple of minutes. That should reboot the camera's processor. (I had a problem with my Canon 20D a couple of days ago - switching off/on had no efect on the 'fault'. Dropping the battery out did fix it.)


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

the flashing [card] is rapid fire, fast... aol gets bright around the tool bar, then normal again.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> How do you d/l or view the images on the card? By plugging the camera into the computer or removing the card from the camera and using a card reader?


i view them from the camera..no card reader or computer.

thanks Donald.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I suggest that a cheap card reader & scan the card.


----------

